# Beaver Falls, PA - Selling what's left! Make offer!



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

As the title states, selling whats left over. Everything is obo and I will give discounts on multiple purchases. I'm located in Beaver falls pa. 

Shpe 1500 salt Dogg spreader. Comes with all wiring and controller. Has a few loads in it that's it. Bought it end of last year and didn't get much snow after that. Looks new and is always stored in a climate controlled shop. 2500$ obo

120 bags of magnesium chloride all stored in a climate controlled garage. Selling all for 350$. 

Western plow repair kit for the ultramount plows. Comes with extra parts I bought as well such as extra hoses ect.. 

Western plow remote used 2 times ( it was a backup) 275$ obo

Western ultramount plow mounts for 98 2500 GMC. Has wiring, module, mounts, and receivers. 500$

Have an extra set of Western ultramount receivers in great shape with no rust and original paint. 125$obo

98 GMC 2500 from Virginia. Clean frame and floors. 268k miles. Have basically replaced the whole truck. Needs nothing. 5,000$ and will include the western mounts and wiring.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Pictures


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Pictures


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Pictures


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> As the title states, selling whats left over. Everything is obo and I will give discounts on multiple purchases. I'm located in Beaver falls pa.
> 
> Shpe 1500 salt Dogg spreader. Comes with all wiring and controller. Has a few loads in it that's it. Bought it end of last year and didn't get much snow after that. Looks new and is always stored in a climate controlled shop. 2500$ obo
> 
> ...


is the shpe 1500 pintle or auger fed?


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Scott Taylor said:


> is the shpe 1500 pintle or auger fed?


Auger. It has a stainless auger. Picked it up new end of last season


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

What all is left?
Thanks


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Malco said:


> What all is left?
> Thanks


As of right now all of it


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

What all is in the emergency kit?


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

sns250 said:


> What all is in the emergency kit?


Hoses relays fluid a few nuts bolts and pins, ect.. you'd have to look it up on their site


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

Call me when convenient 
(859) 393-2526
Barry


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

how much for the western hand remote & bag of spare parts?


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Scott Taylor said:


> how much for the western hand remote & bag of spare parts?


325


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

sns250 said:


> Sent you a PM


Never got it. You can send it to my email
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

sns250 said:


> Sent you a PM





Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> 325


how do I pay ya?


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

If *Scott Taylor *hasn't gotten this, I'm interested for $300-$325 on both


Western plow remote used 2 times ( it was a backup) 275$ obo

Have an extra set of Western ultramount receivers in great shape with no rust and original paint. 125$obo


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Scott Taylor said:


> how do I pay ya?


sorry for the late response it never showed up in my email that somebody replied. if you want them i can do 325 on them and ship them for an extra 15 if thats cool. Let me know and i can ship tomorrow as well. i can take paypal.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

bazjeepers said:


> If *Scott Taylor *hasn't gotten this, I'm interested for $300-$325 on both
> 
> 
> Western plow remote used 2 times ( it was a backup) 275$ obo
> ...


i will let you know if scott takes them.

-Cody


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

salt dogg SOLD


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> sorry for the late response it never showed up in my email that somebody replied. if you want them i can do 325 on them and ship them for an extra 15 if thats cool. Let me know and i can ship tomorrow as well. i can take paypal.


Send me a invoice to [email protected]


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Scott Taylor said:


> Send me a invoice to [email protected]


sent it .


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

remote and repair kit sold. will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

im interested in the magnesium if its still available get a hold of me 724 730 8593


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Beno72 said:


> im interested in the magnesium if its still available get a hold of me 724 730 8593


It's still available


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Everything is sold except the truck, mounts, and receivers


----------



## HarryTHook (Dec 29, 2017)

$125 shipped for receivers to 19031??


----------

